

ODesk is a scam. Please stay away from it. - mandeepj


======
tree_of_item
Care to explain why you think it's a scam?

~~~
mandeepj
You can have two types of job postings - One is fixed bid and other is hourly.
If you selected hourly then contractors demand 30% down before they start
working for you. Once they get that 30% then they are gone and Odesk does not
care to help you to get your money back.

And, in case you decided to go with hourly then people keep on asking for more
hours and you can't see the work until they have clocked few hours. You still
have to pay even if you don't like their work. Again, oDesk will not help you
to get your money back.

